# Kaptain Badrukk's Flash Gitz



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Morning,

While piddling around on my lunch I thought I'd share my current WIP (as well as the Mega Dredd...), which is Badrukk and his Flash Gitz. As far as I'm aware, until recently there were never any Flash Gitz models, and even the recent addition from GW doesn't really do it for me, so, with the assistance of a mate who seems to know every gaming website known to mankind, I set about picking up the parts I wanted.

I picked up the parts from the places below:

Heads 1
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=62

Heads 2
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=70

Torsos 1
http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/orcs-captains-body-p-288.html

Torsos 2
http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/orcs-body-p-253.html

Snazzguns
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=61

So, to go with the loveable Badrukk:








I needed some Gitz.

Without further ado, and after about a month or three of piddling round with more miniatures (the new space hulk ones, Flames of War stuff, Stormboyz, etc, etc) I finally got stuck into putting them together. The arms are taken from just the normal boyz packs, and the odd one from the Black Reach box so they needed a little greenstuffing and rejigging. Below are the results so far:

Blu-tacked into position









Green stuff added









Another using the powers of Blu-tack









Pinned and greenstuffed, I think this is my favourite of the 9 I've put together, he just fitted together nicely:









Another pinned and green stuffed:









After putting a couple together I decided on painting one. Reading about how flambouyant they were, I opted for a yellow jacket, which, on adding the checkers, made him look like a yellow cab. This is how he is at the moment, he may well be getting repainted though. The position has him looking down the end of his blade towards... someone  :










More to come over the weekend when I've taken some more pics.

Grins
x


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Love those resins, was looking at the trench coat ones for possible Goff Flashgitz.

Really like the _taxi drivers_ snazzgun.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

What happened to my reply on this thread?


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Love what you did with the captain. Looks well done with heaps of detail.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers for the comments! There'll be more pics over the next few days as I decide on the colours for them. I know one seems to be wearing a girls summer hat, so he'll be getting the hat in pink and lippy.

Going well so far


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well, now a few days after the weekend and two days off sick with the worlds most hideous (well possibly not...) synus troubles, the gitz are coming along nicely.

First up, the gitz, now with green faces. The faces painted with Dark Angels green, then wet brushed with knarloc green, then drybrushed with goblin green. When they're sorted they'll be getting highlighted with scorpion green:









The squig was one of the many spares every ork owner no doubt has piles of, and I figured even ruthless space pirates have pets!










I would recommend the models Vash, the detail on them is superb. A few mould lines on the torso's but its easily file-able. Some rough spots I'm making into bullet holes showing the armour underneath. All in all though, they are superb.

Next up we have the gits that I've started painting properly. Now I've been toying with the idea of giving them harlequin type patterns on the jackets as another display of outrageousness, so, if you want to see vulgar patterned coats and jackets post up.

First of the half painted is the new git, just a bandana and real bone teeth for this chap, also, just a big stubber, the snazz guns are reserved for the top cats:








His jacket was basecoated with mechrite red, then painted with multiple drybrushes from scab red and increasing amounts of blood red. You can't really tell but its quite pleasant and subtle (honest). All their gats have been drybrushed with gun metal grey (vajello - couldn't find my bolt gun metal...), ready for rust and various details.

Teeth wise its bestial brown, then increasing amounts of bleached bone over about 3-4 layers and finally the tip of skull white. Eyes with skull white then blood red.

The next one is the one I figured looked like he was wearing a ladies summer hat (bonnet?), and so he's now wearing a fetching purple jacket (hormagaut purple, then warlock purple with increasing amounts of skull white) and the hat in pink (ready to be highlighted and have some summer flowers painted on - any particular flower anyone? Name it and it'll go front and centre).










Next up is one with the tri-cornered hat - don't think he's a highwayman, but for now its just painted flat brown (vajello - again, couldnt find bestiel brown...). Jacket is painted fenris grey, then highlighted with vajello's dark blue, with increasing amounts of ice blue.










Next is the final half painted one, one of the big guys. I've attempted a chestnut pipe on him, but to be honest, I can't do it! haha it just looks like a multicoloured brown mess (anyone got a guide on painting chestnut pipes?). Jacket is vajello dark blue with increasing amounts of dark blue and ice blue.










More to come, possibly tonight or tomorrow, depending on how I feel health wise and whether I'm called to watch tv by the long-haired general.

Grins
x

edit: I should add, that the little bits (green on the stikkbomb for example) will be touched up when they're near finished ;-)


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Very lovely indeed Grins. I will follow this to see what you churn out. A good start on your gitz! Oh and have some rep for Badruk


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

These are easily some of the best looking flash gits I've seen. Can we get a better shot of the purplish pink one? I dunno about flowers on that hat, it might make it look a little too hippiesh, Now if you could give one of them an ascot, however...


----------

